

Ask HN: Single page CMS without PHP etc - woodylondon

Hi<p>I am looking for a single page CMS ideally only using HTML5 &#x2F; CSS &#x2F; Javascript and a local flat file.<p>The single webpage will contain a list of names and contact numbers etc in a table.<p>I want an edit button on the page that allows anyone to update the content within the page e.g if someone joins or leaves the company they can update their contact details.<p>I have found a lot of PHP &#x2F; MYSQL based single page CMS out there, but wondering if there was something was just HTML &#x2F; CSS and Javascript based?<p>Just looking for something really really simple!<p>Thanks
======
lsiunsuex
Probably not possible.

The languages you mention - HTML / CSS / Javascript are client languages; the
reason most CMS's use PHP (or other) and some database is because they reside
on the server which in turn modifies the page on the server, not the client. A
client can't edit the server without server side code to interpret the
request.

You could probably use Javascript, edit the page and store a copy locally, but
only you'd see the changes; no one else.

~~~
vsergiu
Using
[https://github.com/eligrey/FileSaver.js](https://github.com/eligrey/FileSaver.js)
it could be possible to have only HTML/CSS/JS based cms...also I found this
one which looks like it can the do job
..[http://dynalon.github.io/mdwiki/#!index.md](http://dynalon.github.io/mdwiki/#!index.md)

------
woodylondon
Hi

Just to update. Its not possible due to Javascript security. I found this >
[http://jquery.tiddlywiki.org/twFile.html](http://jquery.tiddlywiki.org/twFile.html)
but looks messy. Same idea I think as the filesaver.js that was above. Long
story sort - gone back to do this with PHP :-)

Thanks

------
pacey
Just my two cents:

Maybe one could send POST request to a WebDAV resource? This makes also use of
a server component but it omits at least the typical MySQL / Scripting
language combinations the OP mentioned.

